# Shooting non wounded duck on the water



## larry1980 (Dec 13, 2010)

Agreed. No different than shooting a deer off a bait pile.


----------



## Po'Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

SBE II said:


> Is there an issue of how I define myself ethically? Sorry just not into it..No point, no fun..
> 
> I know we live in a new world of dictatorship but jeesh..learn how to agree to disagree...Am I hollering at you because you water swat?


Yelling? NO! Classifying as not a true waterfowler? Yes


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

SBE II said:


> BAHAHAH...Your assumptions crack me up...Good one one on dodging the diver comment to..All because you're butt hurt because I don't water swat ducks..:lol:


HahhaahhahahahahahhahahahhahhahahHhahHhhHahhahhahahhHahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahhahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahhahahahhahahahahahhahahahahhahahahhaahahhahahahhahhahhahahhahhshahhahahahhahahshhshahhahahhasgshaahahhahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahah.



Cancer.


----------



## Sparky13 (Sep 22, 2013)

KLR said:


> HahhaahhahahahahahhahahahhahhahahHhahHhhHahhahhahahhHahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahhahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahhahahahhahahahahahhahahahahhahahahhaahahhahahahhahhahhahahhahhshahhahahahhahahshhshahhahahhasgshaahahhahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahah.
> 
> 
> 
> Cancer.


What does the "g" and "s's" mean? 

Sent from my PC36100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## criticalfailure (Aug 20, 2013)

You guys sure do talk a hot mess about deer hunters and how they act. Ya'll should take a minute and read this garbage. One guy said something and now we got a bitch fest. The a left hand can't grip a pair of scissors the same as a right hand. Doesn't mean one is better than the other. You all keep bringing him back into it and now you all call him cancer? Why, because you know nothing about him so you make assumptions? Well hello pot, meet kettle. This has effectively turned into a harsh dodge vs. Chevy, crossbow vs compound, APR vs. No APR. I'll tell you this, you all hunt ducks, you all love hunting ducks, you all are doing your part in waterfowl conservation. Yeah we hunt a little differently, but we're all on the team here. You talk about sportsman and who is and who isn't, how is name calling and throwing a hissy fit anything sportsman like? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Sparky13 said:


> What does the "g" and "s's" mean?
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app




I was choking on the irony of Cancerboy giving a ethics lecture.


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

criticalfailure said:


> You guys sure do talk a hot mess about deer hunters and how they act. Ya'll should take a minute and read this garbage. One guy said something and now we got a bitch fest. The a left hand can't grip a pair of scissors the same as a right hand. Doesn't mean one is better than the other. You all keep bringing him back into it and now you all call him cancer? Why, because you know nothing about him so you make assumptions? Well hello pot, meet kettle. This has effectively turned into a harsh dodge vs. Chevy, crossbow vs compound, APR vs. No APR. I'll tell you this, you all hunt ducks, you all love hunting ducks, you all are doing your part in waterfowl conservation. Yeah we hunt a little differently, but we're all on the team here. You talk about sportsman and who is and who isn't, how is name calling and throwing a hissy fit anything sportsman like?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


The waterfowl forum has defintley been filled with a lot of bulls**t, back and forth, gibber gabber drama so far this season. Hopefully with the z2 opener this weekend the focus will switch to dead ducks! Although I don't think high of 90 sat and sun is gonna help that...

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

KLR said:


> I was choking on the irony of Cancerboy giving a ethics lecture.



Round em up cowboy, keep banging away at those keys..You and the female in your life not getting along this week? If calling me a cancer makes you feel better by all means feel free, you're a nobody, so to justify myself to you is meaningless. All over what? Because my ethics of shooting waterfowl is different than yours? I'm still laughing because you haven't answered my diver question..But who cares, it's your ethical definition right?:coolgleam


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

criticalfailure said:


> You guys sure do talk a hot mess about deer hunters and how they act. Ya'll should take a minute and read this garbage. One guy said something and now we got a bitch fest. The a left hand can't grip a pair of scissors the same as a right hand. Doesn't mean one is better than the other. You all keep bringing him back into it and now you all call him cancer? Why, because you know nothing about him so you make assumptions? Well hello pot, meet kettle. This has effectively turned into a harsh dodge vs. Chevy, crossbow vs compound, APR vs. No APR. I'll tell you this, you all hunt ducks, you all love hunting ducks, you all are doing your part in waterfowl conservation. Yeah we hunt a little differently, but we're all on the team here. You talk about sportsman and who is and who isn't, how is name calling and throwing a hissy fit anything sportsman like?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Pretty valid points here..


----------



## Thorzep (Nov 19, 2009)

I do not believe that water swatting makes anyone less of a true waterfowler....but ethics are personal. I know many that would say fishing for bedding bass is unethical as well even catch and release. You bought your licence your a michigan sportsman, as long as its within legal perametrs, decide for yourself what is ethical an what is not 
(To you!!!) Btw i think we long ago answered his question..no it its not illegal


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

7 pages on water swatting....whodathunk?


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> 7 pages on water swatting....whodathunk?


Oh you know, I will take the blame because I'm always going against the grain..:fish2:


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

KLR said:


> I was choking on the irony of Cancerboy giving a ethics lecture.


Puff, Puff - PASS........... You are NOT an expert on Ethics.....Ethics are a choice, an opinion, and yours has no more validity than mine, or his. Who is the cancer ? Does what you just did constitute being a bully ? I think so. We know how the media loves bullies. Keep at it, we will be reading about you on CNN someday.


----------



## Lurker (Jan 25, 2009)

Turkeys fly


----------



## jehler (Jul 18, 2011)

Only had to shoot two out of the air


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

jehler said:


> Only had to shoot two out of the air
> View attachment 46724


Cool, you earn the title of, "Waterswat Boss" no wing shooting talent needed


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

jehler said:


> Only had to shoot two out of the air
> View attachment 46724


Nice shoot!

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

jehler said:


> Only had to shoot two out of the air
> View attachment 46724


Well, they don't decoy so good job sneaking up on them.


----------



## jehler (Jul 18, 2011)

TSS Caddis said:


> Well. They don't decoy so good job sneaking up on them.


No sneaking, they land at my feet, animal magnetism, I'm like a duck whispererer


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

If I can get them to land then a ground pound is my reward.

Now let's talk about "the market hunter", when you get more than one on a shot. Back in the one red head era I made several perfect sculls and was not able to swat or jump one as I could not risk the chance of doubling.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Wow. 
Just Wow.


----------

